# My artwork for Tye (apbtmom76)



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello! I miss posting pics lol. I wanted to show everyone my artwork for Tye a.k.a apbtmom76. I love doing artwork for people and nothing pleases me more when they are thrilled with it  So, lets start shall we?

Here's Demon:








His sketch:








Demon also has an animated version but i need to redo it lol

Here's her Phoebe 








her sketch:









Well....that's it for now  I'll be posting more so be on the lookout


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice artwork.. coming along nicely.. How long have you been drawing?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome they both look great. Tye's gunna love em.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> Nice artwork.. coming along nicely.. How long have you been drawing?


Thanks ! I've been drawing since i was 5 



kg420 said:


> Awesome they both look great. Tye's gunna love em.


Lol, thank you  I love her replies, they're full of excitement lol!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow I LOOOOVE Demon's sketch. It's GREAT!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

They both look awesome! Great work!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> Wow I LOOOOVE Demon's sketch. It's GREAT!





Wingman said:


> They both look awesome! Great work!


Thanks alot you two! I had a real problem drawing Demons head so i'm glad that everyone likes it lol!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome, awesome!! You are super talented!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Awesome, awesome!! You are super talented!


Thank you!!! Much appreciated! :roll:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

You get better with each drawing you do. One day I'll be bugging you for some too.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> You get better with each drawing you do. One day I'll be bugging you for some too.


Lol, thank you! I really do love all of the support you all give me  It makes me want to draw more and get better and better 
And when you're ready, just let me know! I've got hours of free time everyday lol!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Annie, you KNOW I LOVE them, they are perfect, and your attention to shading is perfect. OOOO I can't wait to get them and frame them, you are soooo very awesome and they are right, you get better everytime you draw, I can't wait to see everyone else sketched  WOOO HOO


Doing a happy dance


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Annie, you KNOW I LOVE them, they are perfect, and your attention to shading is perfect. OOOO I can't wait to get them and frame them, you are soooo very awesome and they are right, you get better everytime you draw, I can't wait to see everyone else sketched  WOOO HOO
> 
> Doing a happy dance


LOL! There you are! Thank you Sooooo much! Now we're BOTH doing the happy dance! :woof: (clap,clap,clap) :woof:
I'm so excited about this order to this very minute! I'm so happy that you're pleased with your order, and thank you! I do my best!  :woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hehehe and the little doggies doing the dance are even better, told ya, i am your number one fan, you are really truely amazing and have great talent. The attention to detail is perfect  Huggles, thanks again girl, I can't wait to get them, YOU ROCK!!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Total awesomeness!! You rock Nisse!! You portrayed Demon so wonderfully well! I love Phoebe too! I can't wait to get the piece you did on Debo!! Tye, you better pay her well, lol!! You can't get anything better than what Nisse did for you!! Hugs to you all!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha, what she is making off me is helping for at least half of the money she needs for that spiffy new laptop she wants, so yeah plus a little extra for the hard work she has put into it  I can't wait to see the piece on Debo hung up


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I know... I'm still waiting for her to be able to get out and send it to me.. *nudges Nisse* lol. Chat for a few?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

of course girl, let me meet you there


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Total awesomeness!! You rock Nisse!! You portrayed Demon so wonderfully well! I love Phoebe too! I can't wait to get the piece you did on Debo!! Tye, you better pay her well, lol!! You can't get anything better than what Nisse did for you!! Hugs to you all!


Lol thank you so much Auntie Bev! I'm so happy everyone likes them! I can't wait to send you your piece! I got everything ready now i'm just waiting for a ride lol! Hugs!!!


apbtmom76 said:


> hahaha, what she is making off me is helping for at least half of the money she needs for that spiffy new laptop she wants, so yeah plus a little extra for the hard work she has put into it  I can't wait to see the piece on Debo hung up


Lol! This is true indeed :goodpost:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

wow.. and i thought your animations were good.. these are even better.. i need you to do one of Dre and Daisy together for me to frame.. time to get a snappin w/ the camera to get the pics i want


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol cEElint, you will not be disappointed, I love it cause I am getting both the sketch and the animated drawing, gonna do the pic, the sketch and the animation in one frame work for each dog, love it Annie thanks a ton girl


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

cEElint said:


> wow.. and i thought your animations were good.. these are even better.. i need you to do one of Dre and Daisy together for me to frame.. time to get a snappin w/ the camera to get the pics i want


Lol! Thank you buddy! And sure thing! Just let me know when you're ready so we can fix you up partner! 



ThaLadyPit said:


> I know... I'm still waiting for her to be able to get out and send it to me.. *nudges Nisse* lol.


lol! I'm working on it i promise  I wish the post office was a walking distance!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol cEElint, you will not be disappointed, I love it cause I am getting both the sketch and the animated drawing, gonna do the pic, the sketch and the animation in one frame work for each dog, love it Annie thanks a ton girl


Sure thing Momma Tye! *hugs* lol! yep, there's no limit on how much anyone can order


----------

